# Problems with hind legs



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry this is happening to your girl. Maybe a trip to the vet is in order for her. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well actually, I would not rule out HD or arthritis. When my previous golden was about 9 years old, he suddenly from one day to the next was not able to get up in the hind legs. No problems at all the previous day. I took him to work with me to the vet clinic and we did x-rays and he was diagnosed with arthritis in the hip joints. He was given a steroid shot and I put him on Rimadyl and Cosequin DS for the rest of his life. He never needed more than pain meds and supplements and was really happy and never had another episode with not being able to get up or jump up. Cancer claimed his life at 12 1/2 years old.
So, don't rule joint problems out quite yet. She could also have pulled a muscle or strained a muscle. I would give her some rest and leash walking for a few days and not let her jump up on anything. If this does not help, I would definitely take her to the vet, have her checked out and x-rays done. Good Luck!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The suddenness of it could be an injury. Just like us, they can get sore from a misstep or overdoing.

The other thing to consider is that it COULD BE arthritis. Golden's are very brave, she may have been hurting but didn't show it until it got this bad. So what appears to be sudden may have been coming on for a while.

I agree that a vet visit is in order here. If you want to wait a couple of days, rest her and see if it gets better on it own, then I think you are safe in doing that. If she's not better by Friday, I'd make an appointment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gary*

Gary

I would definitely take your dog to the vet asap so they can diagnose what is wrong.
It could be an injury, too.


----------



## gary3241 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the quick replies, I am taking Lucy to the vet this morning and will post back with the results.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gary*

Gary

Praying for Lucy that it is nothing serious.


----------



## gary3241 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Lucy is fine!*

Just wanted to post an update to Lucy's condition. I took her to the vet and she was put on a antibiotic and a oral steroid. Vet did not think Lucy's problem was related to hip dysplasia or arthritis. Now 3 days later, she is doing great! Thanks again for all the great advice, we have 3 goldens and they are like kids to me, and it is tough when you see one suffering.


----------

